# Need Recommendations on an acoustic guitar



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

Well this is my first time in this part of the forum haha. But basically i am looking at an acoustic guitar that WILL be gigged with, WILL be banged up, and WILL be traveling with me (i am going to europe for about 3 months and need a guitar to come with  ) 
But this trip is expensive, SO it needs to be on the cheaper side of things. I am looking at a MAX of 400 dollars. It can be used i do not care.
It also needs to be a steel string one, no nylon please. It also can be acoustic electric (or regular, i can always get a pickup later for it) as i don't care.

BUT most importantly, it has to be something with a thinner neck on it like electric guitars. i can barely play gibson les pauls without bitching about those horrendous necks.

lol so please help me!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Should have left over enough to buy a pickup 
Yamaha FG-430 Acoustic 1987, BEST OFFER. - Oshawa / Durham Region Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Oshawa / Durham Region Canada.
Yamaha guitar - Mississauga / Peel Region Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Mississauga / Peel Region Canada.

Yamaha F310 Acoustic Guitar - Mississauga / Peel Region Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Mississauga / Peel Region Canada.

with pickup 
http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-musical-instruments-guitars-Yamaha-FS720S-Stand-Picks-Strings-Straps-W0QQAdIdZ264910933#


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Scour the Kijiji ads for a used Takamine. I just picked up a very nice one, used, for a series of gigs that I don't want to take anything valuable to. $300 and it plays and sounds great.


----------



## Bruiser74 (Jan 29, 2010)

Recommend going used as well. You will get more guitar for the $$.
Since you are in Ontario, you should have lots to look at.
Yamaha's, Tackamine's, Seagull's would be on my list.
B


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

check out something from the Godin family.

i recently acquired an Art and Lutherie and LOVE it. great guitars and set up nicely from factory. tusq nuts and saddles, nice satin finishes on some of them, nicely bound bodies and fast playing necks. $400 will get you one with a pick up built in


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Anything from the Godin family (Simon & Patrick, Art & Lutherie, Seagull) are excellent guitars for very little money. Personally, I like the Seagulls the best (just bought one myself) but any of their brands will do.


----------



## wingsfan (Aug 26, 2010)

you should be able to pick up a seagull s-6 original for around $300 new.
or as all have said kijiji used...


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

BRAND NEW ART & LUTHERIE ACCOUSTIC/CASE,DIGITAL TUNER - Barrie Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Barrie Canada.


----------



## Furtz (Nov 27, 2010)

If you're looking for a narrow and thin neck, you might want to check out the lower end Blueridge guitars. 
Always best to try before you buy.


----------



## fudb (Dec 8, 2010)

new and used Alvarez and Cort.


----------



## notjoeaverage (Oct 6, 2008)

TDeneka do you need to have it before you leave? Are you going to England 1st?

If you don't need one before you leave and are going to England 1st, look at Tanglewood and Maton over there.

No risk of what you buy here being damaged in transit airlines have a way of making sure guitars are treated no better than any beatup old suitcase. 

If you need it now play everything you can get your hands on in your price range and let your hands and ears be your guide.

Yours is the only opinion that matters since yours is the only wallet being emptied.


----------



## 4321 (Nov 25, 2008)

Last year for my birthday, my wife (who knows very little about guitars) gave me a Yamaha FGX720SCA Acoustic/Electric Guitar. Paired with D'addario EXP Coated 80/20 Bronze Wound strings, it sounds and plays amazing

http://usa.yamaha.com/products/musical-instruments/guitars-basses/el-ac-guitars/fgx_fjx_fsx/fgx720sca/?mode=model


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

notjoeaverage said:


> TDeneka do you need to have it before you leave? Are you going to England 1st?
> 
> If you don't need one before you leave and are going to England 1st, look at Tanglewood and Maton over there.
> 
> ...


You know, i thought of that, but aren't guitars across the sea so much more expensive? i remember seeing some stuff in magazines and it was hella overpriced.


----------



## notjoeaverage (Oct 6, 2008)

Tanglewood and Maton aren't bad for price, usually it's North American guitars there that are expensive due to shipping and import duties, but UK made guitars don't have to worry about it. 

There is now a newer co in Ireland that makes composite acoustics and sells there blems on ebay, but I've only see 2 or 3 so far and they look like keepers. Thought I had a link but can't find it. 

Do a google search for guitar shops in London, you should find a dozen, see what they have and the prices.


----------



## notjoeaverage (Oct 6, 2008)

Did a search and found it Emerald Guitar, they have some demos on youtube too


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I have one of these and they are really good guitar 

Yamaha Acoustic Guitar FG-460SA (2001) - Barrie Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Barrie Canada.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I have one of these and they are really good guitar 

Yamaha Acoustic Guitar FG-460SA (2001) - Barrie Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Barrie Canada.


----------



## Cdn_Cracker (Oct 7, 2006)

Lots of great ideas and recommendations....

I won't float a specific guitar but will give you some ideas... I myself have travelled throughout the world with a dreadnought in tow (Martin DXM). Its been all over Canada, US, Carribbean, South Asia and Middle East. 

The name is totally irrelevant.... what is important is the technical specs...

1) get a solid neck, like mahogany... whatever size you are comfortable with.
2) be careful of headstocks that are pointy... they will more prone to breaking if you end up hitting it. A solid 3 tuners per side will probably be most stable for you

and the *most important*...

3) Get a top and sides that are laminate woods. Sure its kinda crappy and the tone isn't as sweet... but they are solid and are not as affected by heat and moisture. I took my acoustic half way around the world in one trip over the span of a week. It went through a near 50 degree temperature difference and when I got to my destination, it was still in tune. After talking with some luthiers, they said it was because of the laminate wood. It also withstood dings and bumps.

So.. in the end, get what feels best for you.. but go with a laminate so that you don't worry about cracking or beating the crap out of it.... oh yeah.. and they are cheaper than solid wood guitars by a long shot.

Have an awesome trip... and hope you end up with some great memories!


----------



## Traivs (Aug 13, 2010)

I just got a $500.00 Seagull for gigging. I love it. I'm especially impressed by the electronics.


----------

